# Laptop wont play certain new DVD's



## mccreathbecky (Jun 11, 2011)

HI

Got laptop this year- 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 740 @ 1.73GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 4019 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152619 MB, Free - 77247 MB; D: Total - 437854 MB, Free - 341373 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K42JA, 1.0, NB-1234567890
Antivirus: Trend Micro OfficeScan Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

Asus A42J

Now refusing to play certain *brand new* dvds but will play blank disks fine and older dvds. Checked for updates in the disk drive.Laptop doesn't show that there is a dvd at all- just makes loads of noise as though the laptop is trying to process the disk but then stops and nothing happens with the disk. Won't appear in My computer, or in any movie programs.
Any help would be appreciated- 
Thanks


----------



## mccreathbecky (Jun 11, 2011)

Also just discovered the laptop will play the second disk (of a brand new TV series) but not the first

I think my laptop is insane...

Still any help as to why this is happening would be great. The DVD works fine on other laptops, fully legal and in the right region, just the first disk has issues...

HELP!!!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Two likely causes, failing/faulty drive or bad disc.

You can try uninstalling the drive in Device Manager and reboot. You can also give FixIt a try: http://support.microsoft.com/mats/cd_dvd_drive_problems

But I would suspect the drive.


----------



## mccreathbecky (Jun 11, 2011)

Tried uninstalling the drive and rebooting- no difference. 
Tried FixIt but it wouldn't install properly and crashed at about 30% of the bar, before and after the reboot.

If it is the because of the drive, why is it only stuffing up for this one disk? It still works fine for the later ones. The disk works fine on other laptops too so its not that.

Any other suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## mccreathbecky (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think it'll make a difference- its only having issues with this one disk, the rest of them were fine and normal DVDs work.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Copy protection schemes are discs can sometimes cause issues. Could be a drive issue, or a conflict with some other software that you have installed (such as AnyDVD, Daemon tools, Alcohol, etc.). Warner Bros is good at making discs that cause these type of issues.


----------



## mccreathbecky (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there any way of checking that or fixing it? It just seems wierd because its only the first disc- all the rest work.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Trial and error. As stated previously, I'd suspect a bad disc or the drive itself. 

Try researching that disc and see if others are having similar issues.


----------



## mccreathbecky (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help. If it happens again i'll try and find any similarities but I don't think it was a bad disk- it worked fine on other devices I tried it on.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Not all discs work in all drives/players. While commercial DVD's _should_ work in all drives, that is not always the case. I can think of several instances over of the years, including the first release of "The Mummy", which suffered playback issues on many issues. In that case, it was a known production issue and only affected some drives. Hence the recommendation to research that disc.


----------

